# Computer Desk



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I have also been working on this computer desk for about 2 months. I am still making the bookshelf that will sit on top of the desk. But here are pictures of the progress. It is made out of oak and maple inlays with special walnut stain. I will post pictures later of the bookcase once it is finished.


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Very nice......what's up with the chair???*

The desk is very nice......a lot of work went into the inlays....the chair looks out of place........maybe a Texan chair would fit the decor better?!?!?! Catfish48


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I figured that I would get some grief over the chair. But I have been a Cowboys fan since I was young and it is also very comfortable. This is a picture of the tile on my office floor.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very well thought out design and beautiful results. The inlay is a very nice touch....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!. That is nice. I like the angled desk, the inlay and the entire desk. Since I just finished doing tons of house repairs, I now need a new small version of a computer desk and trying to figure out what I want. That is so very nicely set up. Good job. 

Did you have bought plans or was that your design?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I found this picture on the internet and I thought it was very well designed so I started putting it on paper and figured out all of the measurments as I thought they were.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

How sad !
I was starting to think I could learn a thing or two from you and then you went all "Cowboy" on me and now I have to put you on ignore and report your inflamotory post to the mods. 
What a tragic ending for such a promissing 2cooler.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> How sad !
> I was starting to think I could learn a thing or two from you and then you went all "Cowboy" on me and now I have to put you on ignore and report your inflamotory post to the mods.
> What a tragic ending for such a promissing 2cooler.


LOL

The desk is wonderful! I have a desk that has to be 20 years old, it needs to be refinished so bad LOL Lucky for me it's always covered up with junk so I can not see it


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

That is a very very nice desk. Thanks for posting the pictures.





FishBone


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Update, Well last weekend I stayed inside most of the time since it was raining. I made the top part of my computer desk. So here it is.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What Slip X2!!!
Are those four side shelves adjustable? Very nice work.

And in one weekend. It would take me longer than that just to cut the pieces.........


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Man that is sweet and the desk is pretty cool too. LOL love the Cowboy star


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very, very nice work! Those side panels have some nice detail work in them. Please shoot some pics of the finished product. gb

Isnt' there a arena football team in dallas that uses a baby blue star??? 8*)


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Really nice work ! 
Have you considered professional help with with your "other" obsession. Are you open to an intervention ?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

*Finished Computer Desk*

Well I have finished the desk and here it is. I am still debating if I should put glass on the doors or not. I have put wood on the front and a chalk board on the back for writing notes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, RS...I think since it's gonna be a 'working' desk, I'd skip the glass fronts. It won't be long until those cabinets are jammed with all kinds of pieces of paper, etc... If it was just for 'show and tell' the glass would be nice..but only if everything behind the glass was neat and organized...and I ain't...LOL

Simply fantastic work..:cheers:


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Beautiful work RS. Very inspiring.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank You for your comments and yes you are correct it will probably be more trouble than it is worth to keep everyhing behind it very organized.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here you go, fixed the blemish, you can thank me later.


JK, outstanding woodwork !


----------

